# Drake non typical pants



## tknight (Feb 17, 2018)

Any thoughts on these pants, sizing etc?  They are in the daily "pit" deal for $40.

https://www.drakewaterfowl.com/products/non-typical-silencer-soft-shell-pant-with-agion-active-xl-1


----------

